# Wyndham Palm-Aire, Pompano Beach



## Kola (Oct 7, 2007)

I was considering Wyndham Palm-Aire, Pompano Beach, Fl. for late Jan./08
but I was told there is no availability at this resort over the last two weeks in Jan., but there is ample space for Febr. I find this strange because from my experience the demand for Southern Florida T/s accomodation is usually much stronger in Febr. than in January. 
Does anyone know if there are some special events in the last two weeks of Jan. 08 in the Pompano Beach area ?  If so, I may have to revise my travel plans for this coming winter.  Thanks.

K.


----------



## KenK (Oct 7, 2007)

They were working on some of the buildings (hurricane damage like the Santa Barbara).....maybe they have reopening dates in Feb....and availabiliy has opened up?  

BTW....they also said they expect the Santa Barbara ( across the street from the beach & sister resort Royal Vista) to re-open then....maybe there might be availability there when you need it?


----------



## Dori (Oct 8, 2007)

We have been searching for the last week in February for months now and have seen nothing, not even a 1 bedroom.  Maybe our week is just not strong enough.  We love thai resort.

Dori


----------



## abc31 (Oct 8, 2007)

I own at that resort, and I spoke to a manager this week that said all units should be open by the end of October.


----------



## Dori (Oct 8, 2007)

Hooray!  I'll keep a sharp eye out for space.  Thanks very much for the heads up.

Dori


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 8, 2007)

Is the availability through Wyndham or through RCI?  If it's RCI, perhaps they made a bulk deposit for January a long while ago and it has since been taken, where the bulk deposit for February weeks may have been more recent - ???

We really liked Palm Aire.  When we traded in for our last spring break week, we were initially a bit disappointed that it was 20 minutes from the beach.  But after getting there, we found that we enjoyed the resort itself so much that the distance for an occasional visit to the seashore was fine.  And the resort itself was, in our opinions, superior than any we saw on the beach.  We'll look forward to a return visit one day, I'm sure.


----------



## Kozman (Oct 8, 2007)

*Palm Aires*

The good thing about Palm Aires is that you can use the facilities, activities and parking at the other Wyndham resorts....Royal Vista, Sea Gardens, and Santa Barbara if it is open.


----------



## riu girl (Oct 9, 2007)

abc31 said:


> I own at that resort, and I spoke to a manager this week that said all units should be open by the end of October.



Glad to hear this.  We have a studio in the Royal Aplm building booked for Christmas week.  Supposedly, the studios are the last units to come on line after the hurricane damage. Since I am not an owner I do not have access to any managers and when I call the front desk, I am told different answers each time I call re: re-opening date for the studios.  End of October would be great.

Regarding Wal-Mart, I have read that one is very closeby: can you walk to it, or do you have to drive?

Thank you


----------



## RDB (Oct 12, 2007)

riu girl said:


> ...Regarding Wal-Mart, I have read that one is very closeby: can you walk to it, or do you have to drive?
> 
> Thank you



Wal-Mart Supercenter
2300 W Atlantic Blvd, Pompano Beach, FL

954-971-7170

If you go on MapQuest, they have a pretty detailed map of the area including the resort. 

From the unit buildings, I quess it to be 3/4 mile.


----------



## riu girl (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for the info. re: Wal-Mart


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Oct 14, 2007)

he super Wal Mart is directly accross the road.  It is ony three years old and can be easily walked  to.

The Golf facilitieis are available for guests for basically the cost of a cart rental about $20-25 per round.  There are 4 regulation courses and on quite good 9-18 hole executive course (a bargai nat $9.99 for walking (9 greens abd 18 different tees, quite fun actually.

It is a very superior resort but try to hold out for the 2 newer buidlings.

We are owners.

Dan


----------



## bigeyes1 (Oct 14, 2007)

MoeDan2727 said:


> he super Wal Mart is directly accross the road.  It is ony three years old and can be easily walked  to.
> 
> The Golf facilitieis are available for guests for basically the cost of a cart rental about $20-25 per round.  There are 4 regulation courses and on quite good 9-18 hole executive course (a bargai nat $9.99 for walking (9 greens abd 18 different tees, quite fun actually.
> 
> ...



I just recently bought FF/Wyn points at Palm-Aire.  I have a couple of questions.  

How much do they charge owners for golf?  
Which are the two newer buildings?  

Thanks~


----------



## pranas (Oct 14, 2007)

riu girl said:


> Thank you for the info. re: Wal-Mart



It really is not a pedestrian friendly walk across the street. Any don't walk in the dark.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Oct 16, 2007)

pranas said:


> It really is not a pedestrian friendly walk across the street. Any don't walk in the dark.



I agree.  And you really don't want to be walking with your packages.  It is a grocery store as well.

Dan


----------



## Kola (Oct 16, 2007)

pranas said:


> It really is not a pedestrian friendly walk across the street. Any don't walk in the dark.



Are you saying that it is unsafe *to walk *in the dark OR equally unsafe *to drive *to and from Wall-Mart ?
Can you recommend an alternative for grocery shopping ?

K


----------



## Dori (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard yet when they may be releasing units through RCI for late February?  i have been watching for months, even have an on-going search, but have seen nada.

Thanks.

Dori


----------



## beachbarbie (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a shopping center with a Winn Dixie Grocery Store that is directly across the street from Palm Aire.  

Barb


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 15, 2007)

Dori, most of Wyndham's bulk deposits have been made through July 2008.

If you haven't confirmed a Wyndham week for this coming Feb 2008, I'd think your chances now would be very poor.  Consider expanding your search significantly and hope to snag a cancellation somewhere.

If you are asking about February 2009, Wyndham hasn't done the bulk deposits for that time period yet.  It'll probably be some time this winter or spring.  HTH.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is the resort map.

https://www.fairfieldresorts.com/ffr/resort/map.do

The newest biulding is the Sabal Palm and the second is the Fountain Palm.

We have always stayed in these two.

Dan


----------



## Dori (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, Lisa.  We have had an on-going search for Palm Aire , Bonaventure, Weston and several others for about 7 months and have had no hits for a 2-bedroom yet.  The RCI guide said that many late deposits tend to come in after Thanksgiving.  Hopefully something will turn up or it is Orlando.

Dori


----------

